# How did your girl act after being spayed?



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

I got Darley fixed on Monday, brought her home last night. She sleeps, seems warm to me, refuses to eat and just seems tired and wants to be right next to me. Her sutures look fine, no swelling, not red. 

I figured if she isn't snapping out of it by tomorrow I'm calling the vet. I did cook up a soft egg and she ate that tonight.


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Poor baby, I hope she feels better tomorrow


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Poor girl. Hope Darley feels better. I wish I had some advice, but maybe someone who has experience will have some.
Gina


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I have had 3 girls spayed and all of them were different. One was greatly affected by the combination of the pain & the medications and acted very dopey for two days. It was sheer misery. The other two girls were obviously uncomfortable, but bounced back quickly. In fact, one of them scared me because she would run at every opportunity she could, so I had to put her on a leash when I took her out of her ex-pen area.

None of my girls ate well when they were post-op. Heck, I don't eat well either after surgery. 

Is Darley still getting any pain medication? Her behavior could be due to the discomfort & pain, or it could be a reaction to the medication. Can you put a call in to the vet and just ask what to watch for? I bet she'll perk up a bit tonight. 

Be careful with egg white. If she isn't used to it, it may give you runny stools and then you have to get her clean without getting the suture area wet and that's another set of problems.

Wishing Darley a speedy recovery,


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

That's the other thing we haven't seen her have a poop. It doesn't mean she hasn't because she has a doggy door but she stays at my dad's during the day (my husband picks the worst time to go away on a vacation!).

She is still lathargic today. Refuses to eat kibble and not really into drinking water. We've given her some vitamin water a couple of laps. They didn't give her any medicine but I gave her a baby aspirin this morning. She gets up goes outside, walks around but 90% of the time is sleeping. And she definately wants to cuddle.

I told dad to keep me posted this morning as to how she is doing and I'll be calling the vet.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Some fly through it like nothing happened. Bandit was that way but my standard poodle scared the heck out of me after surgery. She didn't do well at all for about 10 days.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I just had my two girls spayed. They both had good appetites. The vet did keep them over the first night so not sure how they ate then. They both spent a good week laying around. Yes they both felt pretty warm to the touch, but I've noticed they always feel warm when they sleep. I hope she is okay. If you have a doubt though call the vet. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty was pretty miserable after her spay, but she would eat. She was just uncomfortable and generally unhappy. She had to wear a cone the entire ten days of recovery because she was determined to lick her incision and that didn't help things. Indie was less miserable and also would eat. She had a bout of diarrhea after her spay. I think she picked up something at the vet because Dusty got it a few days later. Other than that, their recoveries were pretty smooth. No fun though.

If you are concerned, call the vet. Could it be that she needs some pain medication?


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Rosie was miserable too for about a week. I had to keep her in an e-collar because she was hell-bent to lick her stitches. When I tried a onesie on her, she hunched her back and wouldn't move. I went through back surgery 5 weeks ago and totally relate! When I want to entice one of my dogs to eat, I add a little low-fat cottage cheese and/or rice and they gobble it up!


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

HI,

I had Bess spayed a month or so ago. I picked her up at the end of the day from the vet. She was pretty dopey the first day and a half. Slept most of the time. The vet gave me morphine to administer by mouth each morning if she needed it. I gave it the first day, and she slept and did not eat. I didn't give it the next day because I wanted to see how she behaved more awake. She ate a tiny bit but was constipated. Morphine will do that. She did not seem to be in pain so i did not give her anymore for the rest of the week. By day three she wanted to run about but I kept her on a leash because I did not want to risk the sutures tearing. She never chewed at the area. Her improvements in appetite were slow and steady and after a week she was back to normal in all respects.

Triona


----------

